# Feet Inspection Clarification



## GenTheThief (Jul 15, 2016)

So I've recently gotten into feet, and I was looking through the regulations and guidelines and I couldn't find if it said whether or not I could inspect with my hands during feet solves.
I know in the weekly competitions here, the rules say that you can only inspect with your feet. But the WCA is more official, and I might be going to a comp soon and compete in feet. Also, in the few feet world record videos I've seen, the competitor inspects with feet. I'm assuming world record holders know what they are doing, so I'm assuming that I'm missing something really obvious unless I really can inspect with both hands during official feet solves?


----------



## Ronxu (Jul 15, 2016)

D1b) During the attempt, the competitor must use only their feet and the surface to manipulate the puzzle. Penalty: disqualification of the attempt (DNF).


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jul 15, 2016)

Ronxu said:


> D1b) During the *attempt*, the competitor must use only their feet and the surface to manipulate the puzzle. Penalty: disqualification of the attempt (DNF).


Its also important to note that article A states that the attempt starts with inspection (so inspection is included) and ends once you and the judge have both signed the score card.

It's also worth noting the difference between the feet regulations and the one handed regulations:

C1b) During the *solve*, the competitor must use only one hand to touch the puzzle. Penalty: disqualification of the attempt (DNF).

So for OH the restriction is only for the solve, so two hands are allowed in inspection, whereas for feet, you have to use feet for the entire attempt which includes inspection.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 15, 2016)

Is there any particular reason why the inspection rules were done with this difference?


----------



## 1973486 (Jul 15, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Is there any particular reason why the inspection rules were done with this difference?



OH used to be inspected with one hand.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 15, 2016)

Ronxu said:


> D1b) During the attempt, the competitor must use only their feet and the surface to manipulate the puzzle. Penalty: disqualification of the attempt (DNF).





AlphaSheep said:


> Its also important to note that article A states that the attempt starts with inspection (so inspection is included) and ends once you and the judge have both signed the score card.



Ah...
I had seen the part in arcticle D, but I forgot the part in acrticle A.
And, I knew about the OH two hand inspection.
Thanks guys!


----------

